# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Thailändisches Gemüse in unseren Gärten

## Enrico

Da ja der eine oder andere da schon mehr Erfahrung hat wie wir, bringe ich mal dieses Thema ins Leben.

Was wächst draußen, was nur im Gewächshaus. Was baut man wie an? Abstände, gießen, wenig gießen...

Fragen über Fragen. Also wenn möglich, Namen auf Thai, wie es vielleicht bei uns heißt und wie man es ausspricht, dazu wie und wo man es am besten anbaut.

Schon mal Dank im Vorraus  ::

----------


## Samuianer

"Trial & Error" meine ich mal... kannst das wohl nur durch Experimente, oder Thaikommunity in D. herausfinden.

Habe verschiedene Dinge hier in T. auf S. versucht und bald bleiben lassen.

Die verschiedenen Blattgewuerze (Kaprao, Hulapa..), Chillies wuerde ich im Gewaechshaus ausprobieren, Kale (Kannaa) koennte im Freiland klappen, Babymais, Kirschtomaten.

Den "Rest" kannste wohl haken...!

----------


## Enrico

Also erstmal bin ich überrascht! Das was ich Montag von Erklaerbaer  reingemacht habe, alles heute schon da und zu sehen  ::  . Samen von hier, 2 Wochen und nix zu sehen.

Also würde ich schon mal sagen, Gewächshaus muss sein, auf alle fälle um die Zeit.

----------


## Samuianer

Bleib dran und berichte!

----------


## Met Prik

> Bleib dran und berichte!


... aber bitte mit Bildern   :cool:

----------

Die beste Frau von allen hat inzwischen auch zwei Pakete Gemüsesamen bekommen. Bin ja gespannt, ob das was wird. Haben allerdings kein Gewächshaus. Werde mal berichten. Also im Erfolgsfall...

----------


## Enrico

Hab heute mal Bilder gemacht, der Hammer wie schnell das kam! Bilder lade ich aber erst morgen hoch, bin kaputt

----------

Scheint so, als wenn mir jemand ein Gewächshäuschen verkaufen möchte. Enrico, ich hoffe, das liest nicht meine Frau. Sonst bin ich "fällig".

----------


## Enrico

Nagut

Chili nach einer Woche



Keine Ahnung wies heißt, Sawee schläft schon







Mal ne Ansicht des ganzen

----------


## Enrico

> Scheint so, als wenn mir jemand ein Gewächshäuschen verkaufen möchte. Enrico, ich hoffe, das liest nicht meine Frau. Sonst bin ich "fällig".


Hehe, wenn du platz hast, dann machs   ::  Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle wies ausschaut

----------

Aaaarghh, ein Gewächshausverkäufer ist unter uns.

----------


## Enrico

> Aaaarghh, ein Gewächshausverkäufer ist unter uns.


Nee, bestimmt nich, aber wenn wir nich schon eins gehabt hätten wüsst ich auch nicht das das hilft. Letztes Jahr wollt ichs noch wegreisen, heute würde ich mich in ... Arm .... beisen  ::

----------


## schiene

Chillisamen oder Pflanzen müßten eigentlich auch gedeihen.Hatte mal auf meinem Balkon paar Pflanzen in einem Topf und sie trugen auch Chillischoten welche auch die gewünschte Schärfe hatten.Werde mir aus dem urlaub was mitbringen und versuchen anzubauen.den Winter werden sie aber nicht überleben und somit müssen sie jedes Jahr wahrscheinlich neu gepflanzt werden.

----------


## schiene

heute gab uns eine Nachbarin(Thai)ein paar Pflanzensamen.Es ist Ganscha  ::  .Wird natürlich nur als Gewürz verwendet  ::  mal sehen ob die Pflanzen gedeihen?!  ::

----------

> heute gab uns eine Nachbarin(Thai)ein paar Pflanzensamen.Es ist Ganscha  .Wird natürlich nur als Gewürz verwendet  mal sehen ob die Pflanzen gedeihen?!


Was kann man damit schon würzen? Außer zum Weihnachtszeit Kekse oder Kakao?

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> heute gab uns eine Nachbarin(Thai)ein paar Pflanzensamen.Es ist Ganscha  .Wird natürlich nur als Gewürz verwendet  mal sehen ob die Pflanzen gedeihen?! 
> 
> 
> Was kann man damit schon würzen? Außer zum Weihnachtszeit Kekse oder Kakao?


keine Ahnung,aber soviel ich weiss verwenden Thais dies auch für Suppen und andere Speisen als Würze.

----------


## Met Prik

> keine Ahnung,aber soviel ich weiss verwenden Thais dies auch für Suppen und andere Speisen als Würze.


  ::  Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bzw. habe ich noch nie gesehen/geschmeckt.

Vielleicht meinst du das hier?


In Thailand als ?????? (phak tschi :Lächeln:  bekannt, bei uns als Koriander.

Nachtrag: Meine Frau meinte soeben, dass Thais doch ab und an mal die Suppe mit Ganja wuerzen ... lecker lecker   ::

----------


## Samuianer

...ist hier wohl, bis auf in laendlichen Kreisen... "aus der Mode" gekommen, bzw. verboten... in Laos, Kambodscha wohl noch recht haeufig..

Dafuer duerfen 'se sich die Leber mitLao Kao ruinieren....  ::   versteh's wer will..  ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> keine Ahnung,aber soviel ich weiss verwenden Thais dies auch für Suppen und andere Speisen als Würze.
> 
> 
>   Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bzw. habe ich noch nie gesehen/geschmeckt.
> 
> Vielleicht meinst du das hier?
> 
> ...


Der Koreander und Ganscha wird gerne zusammen angepflanzt und als Würzmittel verwendet.Auch bei uns im Garten hat Lak beides nebeneinander angepflanzt!

----------


## Enrico

Hat schon mal jemand das hinbekommen? Seit Jahren versuch ich das, draußen wird es nix, zu klein, drinnen im Gewächshaus 100 Samen, kommen 3-4 Pflanzen. Die Samen sind ja wie Steine, hatte jetzt irgendwo gelesen die einfach nen Tag ins Wasser legen, dann gehts schneller und besser. Bis jetzt hab ich die immer so auf der Erde verteilt. Kennt das wer? Glaube die Samen die ich noch habe waren vom Erklaerbaer, hoffe der hat nen Tipp...

Heist Wasserspinnat oder so.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...meine Angetraute hat etliches im Garten. Thai Kürbis, Zuckermeis, 
Kana, Pakshi, Pakschon etc.
kann ja mal ein paar Fotos machen...
glaube dat Zeuch is auch dabei

----------


## Enrico

Dieser Thaikürbis wird gut dieses Jahr. Ich werd auch mal Bilder am Wochenende machen...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Bin zwar kein Gärtner, aber ich glaube grundsätzlich ist es gut, wenn man die Samen für ein paar Tage in nasses Klopapier legt. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass die Samen bedeckt sind und das Klopapier nicht trocken wird.
Ich meine, dass Samen im allgemeinen nur keimen, wenn sie kein Licht bekommen. 
Aber wie gesagt, hab auch keinen grünen Daumen!

----------


## Met Prik

> ... grundsätzlich ist es gut, wenn man die Samen für ein paar Tage in nasses Klopapier legt. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass die Samen bedeckt sind und das Klopapier nicht trocken wird.


Na, woher kommt mir das denn so bekannt vor?  ::  

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Vielleicht hast du mal die gleichen botanischen Bücher gelesen wie ich???  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Sonne verschwand heute Mittag hinter den Wolken 
und so hob ich meinen Hintern mal um ein paar Fotos 
vom Gemüseanbau meiner Angetrauten zu machen

das wichtigste zu erst
das ist nämlich mein Platz 




ist es das zeuch wo nach du fragst, Enrice
heisst bei uns Pak Bung  --( keine Gewähr für die Schreibweise )




das hier ist Salaneä




ein kommender kleiner Kürbis 




und Thai Dill



der Rest folgt...

----------


## Enrico

Genau das meint ich, da kommen bei uns nur immer 3-4 Stengel...  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so, ich mache mal weiter mit dem Gemüsegarten
meiner sehr lieben Angetrauten, ich meine die Liebste Thai überhaubt 
dem allerbesten Mädel  aus Udon Thani    ::   :cool: 



...hier Kürbis, Zukini und Rosmarin







Salaneä





Zuckermais

----------


## walter

Toll, 
war früher i, Besitz eines kleinen Garten. 
Leider habe ich zur Zeit nur einen kleinen Blumenkasten am Fenster. Da knallt die Südsonne heftigst drauf. Nach 4 Jahren ist er dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal unbepflanzt. Bei dem Wetter. 

Stimmt mich ein bißchen traurig.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auch Südseite
Zitronengrass im Pott
gedeiht dat janze Jahr
für ne schnelle Tom Jum oder sowas

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ausser Äpfel, Brombeeren und Pflaumen
gibbet noch Tomaten

Cherry Tomaten und Eier Tomaten
schmecken hervorragend








Thai Sellerie ham wer auch noch








und Ka Na, schon die dritte Ernte dieses Jahr

----------


## Greenhorn

> Hat schon mal jemand das hinbekommen? Seit Jahren versuch ich das, draußen wird es nix, zu klein, drinnen im Gewächshaus 100 Samen, kommen 3-4 Pflanzen. Die Samen sind ja wie Steine, hatte jetzt irgendwo gelesen die einfach nen Tag ins Wasser legen, dann gehts schneller und besser. Bis jetzt hab ich die immer so auf der Erde verteilt. Kennt das wer? Glaube die Samen die ich noch habe waren vom Erklaerbaer, hoffe der hat nen Tipp...
> 
> Heist Wasserspinnat oder so.


Fuer viele Samenarten empfiehlt sich ein vorhergehendes "Beizen". Dazu gehoert auch Pak bung.
siehe auch hier:
http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles/I.P ... izung.html

Ich benutze meist einfach nur diese fertigen Wurzelzieher-praeparate. (30 Minuten, versuchsweise jede 2. Reihe 60 Minuten)

Samen ca 1 cm tief am besten in Reihen (10 cm Abstand).

Pak Bung hat eine lange Keimdauer! (20 Tage?!) Muss die ganze Zeit ueber feucht gehalten weden.
Das Abdecken mit Zeitungspapier/biologischem Krepp-papier unterstuetzt das Ganze.

----------


## schiene

keine Ahnung ob das Spinat ist aber zumindest so etwas ähnliches.Wächst wie verrückt und wird gerne von Thais verzehrt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei uns entsteht ein Kürbisdschungel.
Bei dieser Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperaturen kannst den Kürbis wachsen sehen.
Die Blumen sind ca. 1,80 m hoch   ::

----------


## Robert

Sogar auf dem Balkon wächst was, die Samen hat uns eine Schwester meine Frau geschickt:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so,
 morgen kommt dat Zeuch,
 Pak Bung - wer hat denn da den Namen Wasserspinat erfunden ?? -
in die Pfanne. 
Also Pat Pak Bung mit  Gung   ::  

gerade frisch geschnitten

----------


## Enrico

Sawee meinte das heist auf deutsch so ....  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Um mich auch hier gleich mal wichtig zu machen......  



_ "Pak-Bungs" gibt's verschiedene:_

White-flowering kangkong >  Phakbung chin
Bamboo-leaved water spinach > Bai phai
Green-stem Thai water spinach >  Löt phan 
Yellow-green-leaved Thai water spinach > Prachan
Red water od.  Violet-flowered water spinach > Phak bung thai > ??????????

Die sind alle aus der gruppe der Ipomoea *aquatica*

Dann gibt es noch den  ??????????  > Phak bung khan > Ipomoea *asarifolia*

 

TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...dann hat Enrice garnicht so unrecht   ::  

unser, oben abgebildeter ist - Phakbung chin
sagt meine Angetrautaute   ::  

 stand so Heute Mittag, mit Hackfleisch, Prawns
ung gerösteten roten Zwiebeln bei uns auf dem Tisch

kannst dich gerne wichtig machen, Teiger

----------


## Met Prik

> Um mich auch hier gleich mal wichtig zu machen......


Wie waere es denn vor dem wichtig machen mit einer Vorstellung deinerseits?
Kannst du hier erledigen: http://www.siamonline.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=4

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mal wieder was aus dem Garten

Aubergine...

... in Scheiben geschnitten,
gut gewürzt mit Knoblauch in Olivenoel gebraten
bischen Tomatenpüree/Knobl./Chili oben drauf

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hm, hört sich gut an...
...wann wird serviert?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schon im Magen   ::  

am Vormittag geerntet und Mittags isset wech   ::

----------


## Enrico

Aubergine: hatten wir letztes Jahr mal versucht. 1/3 von deinen an Größe, also hamers gelassen dieses Jahr

Diese Kürbis, die wachsen und wachsen, aber Kürbis? Nix zu sehen  ::  

Dieser Wasserspinat, vergiss es. 100 Samen, nun eine Pflanze...

Aber dieses Jahr war eh nich dolle mit Ernte bei uns.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei uns allet super
der Zuckermais is schon gegrillt
Kürbis is noch wat da. ( so als Kompott mit Kokosnusmilch, wat feines )
Wasserspinat und anderes Gemüse schon die 3 oder 4 'te Ernte
mache morgen noch mal Fotos

----------


## Enrico

Hab auch die Kamera mit, weis aber nicht ob ich heute dazu komme. Mais, der ist schon so hoch wie ich fast, aber Mais selbst such ich vergebens. Oder wachsen die wie Kartoffeln in der Erde, dann kann ich lange warten  ::

----------


## schiene

@Willi
das auf den Bildern sind Zuchinis und keine Auberginen!!!!!  ::

----------


## Enrico

Lol, na eben. Die hatten wir auch wie Sand am Meer  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> @Willi
> das auf den Bildern sind Zuchinis und keine Auberginen!!!!!


...jo   ::  

aber hier, jdes Stück ca. 1,5 Kg



und hier 

noch eine mit Kürbis, Ingwer und in den Gläschen Holundergelee.
Meine Angetraute macht übrigends sämtliche Konfitürensorten und Marmelade selber.





...der letzte Maiskolben, (  an jeder Pflanze zwei Stück dran jewesen)
für den Samen nächstes Jahr

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und ein paar Tomätchen 
passen immer gut ins Som Tam

----------


## Willi Wacker

...und Kürbis ohne Ende

----------


## schiene

was machst du eigentlich mit den Kürbisen???
Ich hab mal irgendwo ne Kürbissuppe gegessen.....die war echt lecker!!Hätte nie gedacht das man aus Kürbisen sowas leckeres zaubern kann.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> was machst du eigentlich mit den Kürbisen???
> Ich hab mal irgendwo ne Kürbissuppe gegessen.....die war echt lecker!!Hätte nie gedacht das man aus Kürbisen sowas leckeres zaubern kann.



...meine Angetraute macht Kompott mit Kokosnussmilch aus Kürbis - Buat fak tong
Kürbissuppe natürlich auch
und  - Om fak tong - mit Pla Rar, Chilis, Rindfleisch etc.( nix für mich )
der Rest wird verkloppt

----------


## Enrico

Das soll noch nen Kürbis werden?







Von Mais auch nix zu sehen...



Naja, war dieses Jahr ja auch recht langsam im Garten, scheinbar macht das Grünzeug mir das nach   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...den Boden gut düngen
und frühzeitig auf der Fensterbank oder im kleinen Gewächshaus die kleinen Pflänzchen
und bei Zeiten dann raus...

du bist ein bichen spät dran, dat wird nich mehr viel...

und Kürbis bindet man nich hoch wie Tomaten, der läuft und sucht sich seinen Weg

----------


## Enrico

War ich auch der Meinung, aber Sawee meinte der muss hoch. Naja, dann halt dieses Jahr nix, pfff

----------


## schiene

der Thaimais wächst auch wie verrückt nach oben

----------


## Jim

Hi, dass Foto könnt ihr mal euren Frauen zeigen, den fallen die Augen raus. Sie werden es nicht für möglich halten,
dass Thai Auberginen in D wachsen.


Rechts daneben sieht man noch ein Bäumchen mit Limettenblättern, mittlerweile hab ich 20 weitere von dem gezogen.


Vorn ist Ingwer, Aubergine dahinter. Rechts oben Wasserspinat, alles im April.


Galgant, Galanga und Krachai hab ich auch noch.

Wasserspinal ist einfach, nix feuchtes Papier. Die Samen in ein Glas Wasser, auf die Fensterbank und solange stehen lassen bis ein Keim rauskommt, dann einpflanzen (Spross nach oben) und immer feucht halten, sonst werden die Stiele holzig. Die Samen, die nicht aufgegangen sind, weiter drinn lassen bis sie aufgehen und wenns 2 Monate dauert. Harte Samenschalen kann man auch mit einer Nagelfeile anfeilen oder mit einem Messer anritzen, dann gehts schneller ist aber zu schwierig. Feucht, weil die normalerweise in Ufernähe wächst. Da mein Balkon sehr klein ist, hab ich die mal in einem Regenrückhaltebecken gepflanzt, man ging das ab.

Nur mit Thaibasillikum Samen hab ich Schwierigkeiten. Das wird mickrig und dünn. also hab ich einige Experimente gestartet. Thaibasillikum aus dem Asiashop gekauft, die zarten Triebe abgeschnitten, in Torftabletten gesteckt, in ein Minigewächshaus und feucht halten. Das dauert ca. 4 Wochen, dann kommen aus dem Torf die Wurzeln, dann umpflanzen. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nicht schlecht   ::

----------


## schiene

sieht aus wie Gurke ist aber keine.Den thail.Namen dafür hab ich vergessen.
Haben schon 5 Stück geerntet.



Chili hingegen wächst dieses Jahr sehr schlecht

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...sieht aus wie Gurke ist aber keine.Den thail.Namen dafür hab ich vergessen.




buap liam / ?????????? / Flügelgurke

----------


## walter

Ich bau nur Chilis an.

----------


## Enrico

Chili geht dieses Jahr nur unter Glas, dafür wie hanne. Haben auch welchen draußen, aber ich glaube der wächst seit Wochen nicht mehr. Zu viel Regen. Aber der im Gewächshaus, bring 1-2 Tütchen pro Tag.

----------


## Robert

Der Chili hier auf dem Balkon wird wohl noch was...

----------


## Enrico

> Der Chili hier auf dem Balkon wird wohl noch was...


Der wird ja auch hoffentlich nicht bis zu 100 Liter pro Nacht abbekommen   ::

----------


## Jim

Also bei mir geht dieses Jahr ausser Tomaten garnix. Hab Ende Frühjahr Durian, Flügelbohnen, Schlangenbohnen, Horse Tamarind (Kratin), Wasserspinat, Chili, Basillikum und Koriander gezogen. Das Zeug geht nicht kaputt, aber es wächst auch nicht. Is alles erst zw. 15 - 20cm hoch. Viele verkrüppelte Blätter. Es ist kein Pilz oder Ungeziefer, kontolliere das immer mit ner Uhrenmacherlupe.

An der Erde liegts auch nicht. Ein Teil ist auf meinem Balkon, ein Teil bei meinen Eltern im Garten und ein Teil beim Kumpel im Schrebergarten. Überall das gleiche Wachstum.

Meine 3jährigen Jackfruchtbäumchen machen keine neuen Blätter und wachsen nicht. Die Durians haben seit 2,5 Monaten einen 10mm Spross der nicht größer wird.

----------


## schiene

> Hab Ende Frühjahr Durian,.


Durian???
Die wächst auf Bäumen!!
Wolltest du so einen Baum ziehen??
Das dürfte wohl in unseren Gebieten nichts werden.

----------


## Enrico

Man merkt das man auch nach und nach Erfahrungen sammelt und nun nach und nach alles einfacher wird. Hier mal aktuelle Bilder aus unserem Gewächshaus:

----------


## TeigerWutz

> buap liam / *??????????* / Flügelgurke


Nachtrag....  

Thaischrift = บวบ เหลี่ยม .........  Google Bildsuche


LG TW

----------


## schiene

In einem Nebenhaus auf dem Grundstück wächst schon seit 3 Jahren dieser Bananenbaum.Der Winter scheint ihm nix aus zu machen.

----------


## Enrico

Thai Gurke dieses Jahr sogar unter freien Himmel

----------


## Enrico

Die Gurken kamen dieses Jahr irgendwie garnicht, also am Freitag nochmal neu gesteckt. Und heute, scheinbar dank der aktuellen Hitze...

----------


## Enrico

Welche Gurkenart ist das denn?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Welche Gurkenart ist das denn?


...wenn es aus der obigen Tüte mit der - 103 - drauf ist, isses keine Gurke.

Bei uns neigt sich die Gurkenzeit so langsam und allmählich dem Ende zu.
Die Blätter werden schon alt , manche mit weissen Punkten drauf und die Früchte 
nicht menr so stark und knackig wie anfangs.
Wenn alles abgeerntet ist kommt Grünkohl für den Winter drauf

----------


## Enrico

Tja, wenn ich das noch wüsste. Vieles ist nicht gekommen und ich habe es einfach ausgeschüttet, und nun sprießen überall Pflanzen

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Tja, wenn ich das noch wüsste. Vieles ist nicht gekommen und ich habe es einfach ausgeschüttet, und nun sprießen überall Pflanzen


...einfach ausgeschüttet ..Tss ..Tss...Tss    ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...wenn es aus der obigen Tüte mit der - 103 - drauf ist, isses keine Gurke.




แตงไทยอ่อน / däng thai oon  [= Hybrid Melon Cucumber]

....auch: แตงไทยอ่อนสายเงิน/dängthaionsaingön 

tw

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Welche Gurkenart ist das denn?




แตงพะเนินทุ่ง / daengpanöntung

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlangenhaargurke

Also auch so ein "Gurkenkürbis" !?   :Confused: 

Lg TW

----------


## wein4tler

Na, das ist ja ein Ding. Jetzt musst Du wohl ein Spalier errichten, zum Hochziehen der langen Schlangenhaargurke.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Na, das ist ja ein Ding. Jetzt musst Du wohl ein Spalier errichten, zum Hochziehen der langen Schlangenhaargurke.


...dafür isses wohl etwas zu spät in diesem Jahr 
vieleicht isses aber doch eine Schlangenhaarwintergurke   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Dann kann er sie als Eislutscher verwenden - eine neue Eiskreation.

----------

